# stuck seat post



## the2finger (Aug 21, 2015)

Fellow Cabers just got a clean girls 53 Firestone super cruiser in. The seat post is has only about four inches sticking up out of the frame and is super stuck. I have been soaking it with PB Blaster to no avail. When I put the vice grips on it to try a twist it distorts. HELP!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 21, 2015)

Distortion is bad-stop now!  I have not tried this method/tool but it looks effective:
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g72/gormanao/stuckseatpost.jpg
It's harder with a steel seatpost but you can  VERY CAREFULLY cut it from the inside diameter and roll it back from the seat tube with a pair of pliers or dykes.  Take just a little bit at a time.  And as always, consult Saint Sheldon
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/stuck-seatposts.html


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 21, 2015)

Is it rust related or maybe a deformed frame tube? My first thought here would be to tap on the end of the post with a hammer a few hundred times, not hard enough to drive it in, just hard enough to shock it and maybe break it loose. If that doesn't work, then more serious methods might be needed.


----------



## cds2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

Liquid Wrench will do a better job than PB Blaster. And Kano Kroil will do a little better job. Both will reduce the force needed to free your post more than PB Blaster. Also, you should remove the crank, turning the bike upside down and squirting directly down the seat mast. Let it soak, patience is your friend. I use a 24" pipe wrench to turn the post. The extra leverage allows you to slowly apply force longer. I've removed several this way without damaging the frame. The vice grips will damage your post as well and don't provide the leverage needed.


----------



## the2finger (Aug 21, 2015)

I like the upside down method I'll give that and the kroil a try, thanks all


----------



## sleepy (Aug 21, 2015)

I got one out awhile back using the upside down method and filling the seat tube with a 50/50 mix of transmission fluid and acetone. Let it sit for a couple days and a pipe wrench finally set it free.


----------



## cds2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

The ATF fluid and acetone is the most effective. Much better than Kano Kroil or Liquid Wrench. Unfortunately it eats paint. I believe the OP said the bike had good paint. I've used it before but only on bikes where the paint finish didn't matter...

I'd use it as a last resort, just be very careful and don't let it get on the paint.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 21, 2015)

cds2323 said:


> The ATF fluid and acetone is the most effective. Much better than Kano Kroil or Liquid Wrench. Unfortunately it eats paint. I believe the OP said the bike had good paint. I've used it before but only on bikes where the paint finish didn't matter..




Couldn't the acetone be replaced with kerosene or mineral spirits as the tinning/dispersing agent?


----------



## cds2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> Couldn't the acetone be replaced with kerosene or mineral spirits as the tinning/dispersing agent?




Maybe, the classic recipe is ATF/acetone. The "fat" free recipe might work but won't taste the same!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 21, 2015)

cds2323 said:


> Maybe, the classic recipe is ATF/acetone. The "fat" free recipe might work but won't taste the same!




LMAO!

Well, I've seen that taste test on what was the best releasing concoction, but they never did say why they used Acetone and not a hot pot of lard with the ATF. Maybe a quick evaporation thing?


----------



## cds2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

not sure


----------



## model-a (Aug 22, 2015)

I have used heat those hand held tanks that you can get at Lowes just be careful once I had it hot enough cut the heat that broke it loose.

model-a,chris


----------



## theterrym (Aug 22, 2015)

I have always had good luck with carb cleaner, then seafoam deep creep. Let it soak for as long as possible and then put the biggest pipe wrench to work (or a small pipe wrench with a long pipe on the end). If all else fails and you don't care about paint enough heat will take anything apart.


----------



## Spence36 (Aug 22, 2015)

Ya gotta put something in the top of seat post to make a slide hammer , Drill
A hole in the top of the seat post then tap it ,screw in a long bolt put a tube or pipe over it, lock  the vice grips on the end of the bolt and slide tube/pipe into vice grips ie slide hammer works every time without fail on any stuck seat post ... No heat needed putting a lubricant doesn't hurt slide hammer works every time and does not damage paint or bike .Most seat post that Have gone in too far already have a hole on the top.


----------



## bairdco (Aug 23, 2015)

I crank the seatpost down in my bench vise sideways, than work the frame back and forth, with my foot on the bench, till it comes out, knocking me on my ass.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 24, 2015)

Weld up the gas hole inside the bottom bracket. If it doesnt have one no need. Then weld a small piece of metal to the top of the seat post quarter or dime size. Drill and tap for a zerk/ grease fitting. Pump away with a grease gun. You should see it rise.


----------



## how (Aug 24, 2015)

Forget the BP blaster and Liquid wrench, if it is that stuck it wont work
So I dont where you are at now with all these crazzy suggestions
but if the post is still in one peice with 4 inches out, fill it with a rod before you use the pipe wrench
then it wont distort
if it is already past that stage
cut it out with a hack saw blade and a small handle on it
it will take time but it will come out,
cut it it on 2 sides then it twist it out with a vise grip or carfully bang a screw driver in between it and the frame.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 24, 2015)

I agree. Cut it flush to the frame, then saw blade it out, its gruelling but it will come out in pieces.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 24, 2015)

the2finger said:


> Fellow Cabers just got a clean girls 53 Firestone super cruiser in. The seat post is has only about four inches sticking up out of the frame and is super stuck. I have been soaking it with PB Blaster to no avail. When I put the vice grips on it to try a twist it distorts. HELP!




just leave it where it is... 4" is about normal anyway....


----------



## Spence36 (Aug 24, 2015)

Slide hammer guys is no brainer 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## bikecrazy (Aug 24, 2015)

Clamp a large set of vice grips on the tapered end of the post making sure that the grips are as tight as possible. Take a hammer and strike the underside of the vice grips, pounding the post out of the frame. Works on steel posts only!


----------

